# Why is my tortoise so small?



## leahheseltine (Jun 16, 2016)

The first picture is of my horsefield toroise Nigel, the second is of ny ither horsefield Gina.
When I got them as far as I was aware they were hatchlings, I seperated them after about 2 months because they were fighting. Since then Gina has only grown a little bit and Nigel seems to have grown loads! They both get fed the same amount, have the same amount of room and water. 
Nigel weighs about 145g whereas Gina only weighs about 45g! They are about 18 months old. Is Nigel growing too quick or is Gina growing too slow? Or both? Any advice would be fantastic!


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 16, 2016)

There possibly isn't an answer to this except that they all grow at different rates. If they're both eating well and active then I'd say that, just like humans, some grow more and grow quicker than others.

Gina does seem unusually small for 18 months though

@Tom might have some ideas


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 16, 2016)

45g sounds perfectly healthy to me. My torts weights were similar at 18 months and their growth rate seems normal compared to other owners and growth charts of breeders. I have Eastern Hermanns though, but they are even a little bigger than Russians.
If at all, I would rather be worried about Nigel


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 16, 2016)

I also have 2 Russians. Though i havent gotten around to buying a scale, and i actually dont know their age, the female has grown a lot since ive gotten her. Like growth lines and heavy. The male, although he eats alot, hasnt grown much. He feels heavier but no signs of growth lines. they are almost a full inch difference in length. 
I think its normal. As long as theyre gaining weight and not losing any, and active and eating. I wouldnt worry.


----------



## ascott (Jun 16, 2016)

leahheseltine said:


> The first picture is of my horsefield toroise Nigel, the second is of ny ither horsefield Gina.
> When I got them as far as I was aware they were hatchlings, I seperated them after about 2 months because they were fighting. Since then Gina has only grown a little bit and Nigel seems to have grown loads! They both get fed the same amount, have the same amount of room and water.
> Nigel weighs about 145g whereas Gina only weighs about 45g! They are about 18 months old. Is Nigel growing too quick or is Gina growing too slow? Or both? Any advice would be fantastic!



If both eating and business as usual then I would not be worried....two of the redfoot tortoise here are HUGELY different in size, I mean the one is 1/4 the entire size of the one that is 6 months younger....but both are rowdy and the same in every other way/////just in the genes likely.


----------



## Paranub (Jun 21, 2016)

My George is between 14 and 16 months old. He weighs 46g. He's a horsefield too. Like others have said. Like any creature. Things grow at different rates and to different sizes. As long as both eat. Have a good lifestyle. Then you have little to worry about. 

A song lyric I like is "flowers don't grow up as one, each finds it's own way to the sun" not everything grows the same


----------

